# Good ol Trinity



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

ran a couple lines this weekend did ok got 15 qt bags of fillets


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*trinity*

Trinity was Good..!!! I like them cold they Filet best


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

nice mess of fish. did you fish near the dam ?


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice bunch of fish, Ole girl Trinity was good to ya


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Nice !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

bigdaddy67 said:


> nice mess of fish. did you fish near the dam ?


Na a little south, any place where shad are thick and you can find a deep hole although the crabs and gar really robbing the bait pretty quick


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

P said:


> Na a little south, any place where shad are thick and you can find a deep hole although the crabs and gar really robbing the bait pretty quick


what did you use for bait ?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

bigdaddy67 said:


> what did you use for bait ?


cut buffalo in menhaden oil


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

what about using shad or cut shad ?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Great lookin box of whisker fish. Like to see them soaking in ice water before cleanup.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Spooley said:


> Great lookin box of whisker fish. Like to see them soaking in ice water before cleanup.


yea I watched a fellow pile em up on the bank one time full of flies and loaded em in a bucket and took em home made me sick I don't fish unless I have icehwell:


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

bigdaddy67 said:


> what about using shad or cut shad ?


crabs rob it to quick and those pesky gar


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*10-18-2014*

Cut croaker & pork liver 11 qt bags of filets


----------



## King seahorse (Jul 3, 2013)

Where do you launch at?
I like those blue crabs.
Thanks


----------



## thechristianbear2001 (Oct 22, 2014)

nice haul


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*10-24-2014*

Hit the river at about 6 this morn got a 22lb opp 3' gar and 8 small blues and the best part my wife baited the lines heeheehee:biggrin:


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*11-2-14*

dang it was cold this morn just a few fish but nice sun rise


----------

